

Finland is in trouble, and it blames Apple for everything - jaoued
http://qz.com/280137/finland-is-in-trouble-and-it-blames-apple-for-everything/

======
YuriNiyazov
Yea, Apple, and not the corporate board of Nokia that hired Stephen Elop and
gave him contract that basically guaranteed a huge windfall if Nokia gets
sold.

